# No-Frills Functional, Everything You Need, ...



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Gunney, on another board, started me thinking with "no-frills functional, everything you need, nothing you don't 1911." I guess that is what describes my Ballester-Molina and most of my 1911s. For years I have tortured SAC with my on going search for the ideal car/truck/carry handgun. So you want to see examples of my no-frills functional, everything you need, nothing you don't 1911s, don't you? Look below. Regards, Richard ;D

Sistema Colt 1927:








#2 'rinco:








Para 12 LDA:








Kimber Custom Compact:








Springer, I put together:








Springer Loaded:








Para 14:








Colt LTW Commander:








Ballester-Molina:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is an impressive collection you have there. I been drooling all the way down the page. I would not call any of these truck guns as the only time they would be in my truck would be when they were on my hip. Good Luck with all of them.


----------

